# Need advice......



## ConfusedLu (Mar 8, 2015)

My husband and I are both in our early 30's,been together for 10yrs,married for 5yrs and have a daughter turning 4yrs.
Getting straight to the point.....Reason I want a divorce is I am not inlove with him anymore.

There was/is physical abuse, I use to get slapped around,now I get shook(hands around my throat and he shakes) or head pressed against the wall.

When we 1st started it was good,like all new relationships, as time went by,the abuse started.We went out all the time,knew all his friends,hung out together,everybody knew we were together.Now people are even surprise to know he is married,many just think i'm the baby momma(those not so close to him/side chicks) I married him even though I knew I wasnt that inlove with him,I guess it was the security he provided, or what was expected of me. You know when you have been with a person for a number of years, you are expected to get married,have kids and live happily ever after.
Well don't get me wrong,I would die for my child,would do anything for her, but I think me having her is what sort of made me stay this long.She is both our 1st child.

I think I want a divorce because, I no longer want to have sex with him anymore, well it has been like that for a while, even before we got married. Now it has gotten to a point where I would rather go out and look for sex than do it with him.
I want him in my life or that of my child, but I just do not want to be intimate with him, at all.

We have both cheated. I sometimes catch him looking at me in some disapproving way,like he hates me.We both are often unhappy in this relationship,but whenever I bring it up,he denies it,says he loves me,can't imagine life without me,yet we been sleeping in separate bedrooms for 2yrs now. 

I have gotten passed trying to fix this sham of a marriage,I have tried,prayers,counselling,etc. I just want a peaceful exit.Am I being selfish or naive in some way?


----------

